# Leave-In Conditioner



## tendereyes (Mar 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good leave in conditioner?

I use Garnier Fructis Length and Strength shampoo/Conditioner and they had a leave in conditioner that went with it...but when I went to the stores, they no longer seemed to carry the leave in conditioner for the "Length and Strength".

It's really great...very light and not heavy and I'm just disappointed that they seem to stop carrying this :scared: ...Lol..help! Lol


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 30, 2006)

Have your tried Infusium leave in or Dove has a new one in there Advanced hair Line that sounds good too!(pink spray bottle) Sorry about the Garnier product-I hate when they discontinue or you cannot find a product that you have used before and its not carried on the shelf.


----------



## Sofia (Mar 30, 2006)

I've used Pantene's Light Spray conditioner for years. It has a nice fresh scent and leaves my hair really nice. I was my hair everyday, so I quit using everything but this spray and have started letting my hair air-dry more. I get nice, natural waves now that I actually like.

Not trying to hi-jack the thread, but I used to use Pantene's Heat Protectant spray, but can't find it anywhere anymore. Any suggestions?


----------



## vickih (Mar 30, 2006)

There is one from RUSK.. it is great... don't need to use a lot and your hair will really be soft...


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 30, 2006)

I have been using the Ion leave in conditioner, that you get at Sally's. I usually air dry my hair b/c it gets too dry b/c I highlight it. For the above person, the VO5 Miracle spray is good for heat protection, it isnt slimy like some of them.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 30, 2006)

I like the VO5 Miracle Mist as well.


----------



## tendereyes (Mar 31, 2006)

Ooo...Thank you for the great suggestions and Sofia...you didn't hijack at all, glad you asked about that...Usually I use the leave in conditioner after I shower and sometimes in the mornings too but I use a hairdryer than..Definitely think I'm going to use dixiewolf's suggestion about the VO5 Miracle spray for morning use since I use a hairdryer and round brush then.

In the mornings, I would use the leave in conditioner but because I'm trying to grow my hair out (ugh...it's getting revenge for the cute multi layerd pixie cut I had at one time and now STILL trying to grow out), been using the hairdryer and a large round brush to try and make it look semi-human.

Surprised I haven't fried my hair by now (actually went and took an inch off the back so the layers can catch up before doing the full grow out).

I'll definetely look into the others to use at night after taking a shower. At night...it's basically just put the leave-in on the hair and let it dry.

Right now the pregnancy and prenatal vitamins have helped a lot but it's nice to keep the hair condition as it grows out to...Just can't believe that Garnier doesn't seem to make that leave in conditioner anymore...GRRRR.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

I use Biolage.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 31, 2006)

I've been using HealthySexyHair's Tri-Wheat leave in spray, and Herbal Essences Citrus Lift - Let loose detangler spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

Together or seperate? :icon_smil Which one do you like more?


----------



## tendereyes (Mar 31, 2006)

Lol..yes yes..inquiring minds want to know...lol

I've never heard of HealthySexyHair's Tri-Wheat leave in spray, where can you get that?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

I've never heard of it, either. :smileno: Do tell, Janelle.


----------



## daizy (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm with Vichih.The Rusk Sensories leave-in is fabulous.


----------



## kellianne76 (Apr 4, 2006)

I use Thermasilk Leave in conditioner and have also used Aussie's Hair Insurance. Both work great.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 4, 2006)

I got the HealthySexy at Ulta... I'll sometimes use the HE &amp; the HSH together... I'll usually use the detangler first, just so I can comb it out without ripping my hair apart... then the HSH for it's "conditioning" agents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And yes I love it! lol) They're both good - kind of different purposes though, the HE doesn't really "conditioner" ... just makes it a little easier to comb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Apr 9, 2006)

i've never understood what the point of leave - in conditioner was ... is it just to make hair easier to comb? .... does it control frizz or anything like that ?


----------



## daizy (Apr 10, 2006)

For me agood leave-in will helpwith frizzies and make my dry hair look a lot healthier.Rusk also makes my hair look thicker.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 10, 2006)

Leave-in conditioners coat the hair, and help to condition areas that have been rinsed away of your regular conditioner. They help soften the hair and detangle it so that you can comb through it easily. (**less breakage!!**) Depending on the ingredients, it can just detangle, or just condition... or help to fight frizz.... check the bottle --- it'll usually tell you what it's mainly geared toward.... and the more frizz fighting it does, usually the heavier it is. So you might just want to use those more on the ends.


----------



## Saja (Apr 11, 2006)

I love my aussie stuff!!

And a silly questiion...but isnt it Long and strong, not length and strength....or are they two seperate things?


----------



## tendereyes (Apr 11, 2006)

It was called long and strong...but now I've seen it as length and strength...which I have no clue why the change in names...lol


----------



## bizimom (Apr 12, 2006)

Tendereyes! I just bought Garnier Long and Strong weightless antisplit ends leave in treatment at Shoprite! Is this the stuff your looking for? Leslie:wassatt:


----------



## tendereyes (Apr 12, 2006)

AAAHh! You did!! Aahh...heading there now...omg omg..that's great..none of the stores I've look here STILL don't carry it and when I wrote Garnier....they swore it wasn't discontinued...Yeah!! That's great news for ! LOL:laughing:


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 12, 2006)

I really like Dove's new leave-in conditioner!! And Biolage has a really good one too.


----------



## bizimom (Apr 13, 2006)

Tendereyes! I'm so happy I could be of help! I used it this morning and I like it alot too!! Leslie:laughing:


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 13, 2006)

I have been using Dove's leave-in as well for a few weeks and I really like it too.


----------



## FlyyBrownGirl (Apr 13, 2006)

If your FAVORITE product is no longer found in stores....I suggested going to google and typing it in...there are now a ton of online BEAUTY stores that carry the products that are hard to find...order a couple of bottles to justify the shipping....I am really busy...so I started doing it even with my everyday products just for convenience and time...


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 14, 2006)

i use thermasilk leave-in conditioner..it's really lightweight! i highly recommend it.


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 14, 2006)

I use a combination of so many conditioners, but I put them on then put a plastic cap and sit under my bonnet dryer, this helps me a lot.


----------



## PRITI (May 19, 2006)

What is this 'Yardley' a green colour cream (with nothing written on the bottle)..but it is used for the hair..This is generally found in the United Arab Emirates. Is this is a hair conditioner...Does anybody know how good does it treat hair....I am afraid if my hair starts turning grey at an early age....

How is this Brylcream UV Glow Gel..Is this very healthy to the hair..??

I have heard VO5 products are no good....I am confused which product is safer for a HAIR CONDITIONER....

When I go out for a party I just cannot manage my hair..I have waist length hair..I was thinking of using a good hair gel..Can anyone adv please How is the Brylcream UV Glow Gel..The other day in the market I found a Melony flavoured Gel which has got a shine...I just do not know how reliable is this...


----------



## Saja (May 19, 2006)

I have no clue what Yardley is....sorry


----------



## cynpat2000 (May 19, 2006)

I use infusium leave in and it smells greeat and works good .the only thing is its watery i just put it in spray bottle and use it that way.


----------



## canelita (May 19, 2006)

I love the VO5 Miracle Mist


----------

